# my laptop had been tapped



## stk

need to know if my laptop had been tapped? can this be done by internet, without knowing my passwords? whats the most advanced way of tapping to laptop?? many thanks


----------



## The Chad

Tapped? Do you think the FBI is after you or something?

Try some virus programs to find the 'tap'.


----------



## emac227

Lol what are you like an arms dealer or something


----------



## aviation_man

No your laptop cannot be 'tapped' without it connected to the Internet. If the federals were 'tapping' you, then they must have a valid reason to.


----------



## Machin3

aviation_man said:


> No your laptop cannot be 'tapped' without it connected to the Internet. If the federals were 'tapping' you, then they must have a valid reason to.



Lol, it seems like he's trying to find out how to do it. Besides, the feds wouldn't "tap" into your laptop at all unless you were some kind terrorist. They just come to your house with a warrant and gain possession of it or they notify you before hand.


----------



## ganzey

do you mean a tap like this?






LOL,


----------



## Machin3

No, no...I think its one of these maybe?


----------



## ganzey

^^ooo, becks is good, but i love the powermac g4 case, same as g3 except is clear


----------



## Respital

Dang you have a computer in a keg?! What the brew?


----------



## ganzey

Respital said:


> Dang you have a computer in a keg?! What the brew?



i wish, thats not my pic


----------



## Respital

ganzey said:


> i wish, thats not my pic



This thread just gave me the sickest idea for a mod....


----------



## ganzey

oh yes, the CF kegger.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Respital said:


> This thread just gave me the sickest idea for a mod....



Are you actually going to carry out this case mod?


----------



## aviation_man

Guys lets not veer off topic please.

To OP, you can make sure that you don't have a trojan or keylogger in your computer by following this:
http://www.computerforum.com/131398-important-please-read-before-posting.html
But unless you have real evidence that someone is tapping your computer, we can't really help you here, and if it's the federal government than we won't help you.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

aviation_man said:


> Guys lets not veer off topic please.



Woops 


***EDIT***
Follow aviation_man's instruction and pm one of them wizards down in Computer Security and ask them to have a look at the log(s).


----------



## Respital

Stoic Sentinel said:


> Woops
> 
> 
> ***EDIT***
> Follow aviation_man's instruction and pm one of them wizards down in Computer Security and ask them to have a look at the log(s).



Rather than PMing it just post it in a new thread there.


----------



## Motorcharge

ganzey said:


> do you mean a tap like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL,


This would be so much cooler if it was cider.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Respital said:


> Rather than PMing it just post it in a new thread there.



I meant posting the log here and PMing one of ya'll to come take a look, lol, but a new thread down in Computer Security should do as well


----------



## ganzey

uk80glue said:


> This would be so much cooler if it was cider.



cider? seriously? no. nothing beats beer, especially off the tap


----------



## Motorcharge

ganzey said:


> cider? seriously? no. nothing beats beer, especially off the tap



*apple* computer = cider

also, you're 16, your opinions on alcohol are invalid.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

ganzey said:


> cider? seriously? no. nothing beats beer, especially off the tap



Tried it once and... ugh, hate beer, hate it.


----------



## ganzey

uk80glue said:


> *apple* computer = cider



oh, i get it. i thought u were just one of the UK ppl, like the ones who sit around and drink tea all day in suits by a fireplace reading the business section of the paper while smoking a pipe. lol, jk


----------



## CrayonMuncher

ganzey said:


> oh, i get it. i thought u were just one of the UK ppl, like the ones who sit around and drink tea all day in suits by a fireplace reading the business section of the paper while smoking a pipe. lol, jk



We dont all do that some of us sit here and post on the computerforums whilst smoking a pipe


----------



## funkysnair

smoking a glass pipe with water in it?

i sit here in my underpants drinking shots of tequila reading all this, it makes my day more exciting


----------



## just a noob

funkysnair said:


> smoking a glass pipe with water in it?
> 
> i sit here in my underpants drinking shots of tequila reading all this, it makes my day more exciting



i believe it too...


----------



## cudenver

Maybe there is a spy in it, and his computer has been tapped. Just like a keg of Coors light.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by uk80glue View Post
> apple computer = cider
> oh, i get it. i thought u were just one of the UK ppl, like the ones who sit around and drink tea all day in suits by a fireplace reading the business section of the paper while smoking a pipe. lol, jk


----------



## ganzey

funkysnair said:


> smoking a glass pipe with water in it?
> 
> i sit here in my underpants drinking shots of tequila reading all this, it makes my day more exciting



nice, that expains some of your recent post, jk


----------



## funkysnair

well in all seriousnes it does....

i was infront of this pc for 4hrs the other night and i cant remember a thing, had too look back over my posts too see lol


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Stoic Sentinel said:


> Tried it once and... ugh, hate beer, hate it.



you're 14! i hated beer, then you kinda grow into i like it now, still love cider tho.

as we all know nothing beats a nice cool frosty drink as the feds watch you through your tapped laptop


----------

